
Accountability in Algorithmic Decision-making - Dowwie
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2890000/2886105/p50-diakopoulos.pdf?ip=100.8.245.123&id=2886105&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=572319528&CFTOKEN=89427385&__acm__=1453918688_f156b95bc26528a40f32f42ca9b9e723
======
Dowwie
ACM Queue post:
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2886105](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2886105)

